

 Friend's JavaScript site that crawls a domain and returns social share stats - markovbling
http://graeme-metrics.appspot.com/

======
graemeboy
Code for app is available on my github; might be a bug or two left to fix.
[https://github.com/graemeboy/Javascript-website-crawler-
with...](https://github.com/graemeboy/Javascript-website-crawler-with-social-
metrics)

------
matthiasak
This is nice.

~~~
markovbling
from the e-mail my friend sent about it: "The code also isn't super clean, but
you can see it's all just HTML, CSS, and Javascript. Which is pretty cool. No
processing on the server at all"

